# Can Am Outlander 1000



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I might just wait and get this one!!! Still waiting to see the Rene 1000


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's gonna be a sweet ride! I'm not a fan of the yellow, but black would be cool. Or red. So many choices, so few $$$, it's gotta be killing you to spend that money. I'd wait, if it was me.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

*2012 Renegade 1000*

Wait no longer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice)


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm.....:33:


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

i read 82hp from the factory! thats gonna be a nasty bike


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

wow!!! that looks awesome


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks nice!!! Well its time for kawi to step it up to some more CC's now


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

This hp war is gonna get ridic. Soon a 650 is gonna be considered a small bore. I remember when the big red 250 was the biggest bike out there!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

the exhaust looks different. wonder if the heat will effect where its located?
hot buns anyone!?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah the Rene exhaust has me a little bit concerned...But other than that, DADDY LIKE!!!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

aellerbe2354 said:


> i read 82hp from the factory! thats gonna be a nasty bike


Keep in mind, that's at the crank NOT the wheels, and that really isn't much more than the 800r :thinking:.. AWSOME looking bike though !!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i just received an email with this link about the 2012 line up. good reading material and pics check it out. http://www.atvptforum.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=canambrpnewsreleases&thread=3519&page=1


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> This hp war is gonna get ridic. Soon a 650 is gonna be considered a small bore. I remember when the big red 250 was the biggest bike out there!


 then the 350x came out and LOOK OUT! haha.

but seriously those are some mean can-ams.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sexy.....


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i heard that new edition commander comes with a sound system, camera, ipod hookup and all kinda jazz...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> i heard that new edition commander comes with a sound system, camera, ipod hookup and all kinda jazz...


BRP’s luxurious Commander 1000 Limited offers the most style and prestige of any Can-Am side-by-side, and any side-byside
in the industry. Add in the new, sophisticated Pure Magnesium painted or Orbital Blue painted plastic, 85-horsepower
976cc Rotax engine and other premium upgrades and this Commander is truly supreme. We also took comfort and
convenience to the next level with the 1000 Limited by adding proven accessories — WARN® winch, Garmin® GPS,
Air-Control Fox Racing Shox® — so your side-by-side not only looks good, but performs to your strict standards.

Incorporating all of our innovative Commander DNA and based off the Commander XT platform, the 1000 Limited includes
an industry-leading Air Control Suspension, which allows for up to six pre-set custom suspension levels for the highpressure
gas shocks. To adjust both the front and rear suspension levels to suit trail conditions or load, simply select the
desired amount of preload pressure and drive away in comfort. The Limited’s offers a distinguished appearance thanks to
its two-piece hard roof, half windshield, fender mudguards, rear net and innovative dual-level cargo box with integrated rails.

BRP doesn’t stop there, however. The Commander Limited also comes from the factory with a premium sounds system complete
with four speakers, AM/FM weather-resistant stereo and portable music player integration. Ride in style and entertain as
the Limited will be the center of attention. A roof comes standard as well, completing the luxurious package.

2012 Can-Am Commander 1000 Limited

Package Highlights
» Industry’s first luxury, touring side-by-side
» Rotax 1000 EFI V-Twin engine with Intelligent Throttle Control (iTC)
» Front and rear Air Control Suspension (ACS) with Fox Racing Shox
» Two-piece roof
» Half windshield
» Dual-level cargo box with cargo box rails
» Rear net
» Mudguards
» New 14-inch (35.6cm) cast-aluminum wheels
» Removable Limited seats
» Custom steering wheel
» Two premium painted-plastic color options (Pure Magnesium and Orbital Blue)
» Analog / digital gauge
» Garmin GPS
» Sound system with four speakers
» Comes standard with the Can-Am Commander XT package:
- 4,000-pound (1,814 kg) winch kit, 26-inch (66cm) Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 tires, steel bumpers and more


4000-pound Warn winch
BRP chose a premium Warn winch kit for the ultimate in performance and durability. Well respected in the off-road community,
the WARN winch kit includes a roller fairlead, wired remote control and integrated winch remote storage.

Two-piece full hard roof
Designed to be durable and attractive, our two-piece hard roof lets you customize your Commander Limited as you see fit.
It also keeps you better protected from the elements and offers a unique look compared to stock.

Half windshield
The half windshield in the Can-Am Commander Limited creates a more stunning overall appearance. It also reduces the
amount of trail debris reaching the cab, yet lets more air reach the occupants.

Heavy-duty front bumper
Factory installed, the heavy-duty front bumper on the Can-Am Commander 1000 Limited is completely covered by the factory
warranty. It also offers added protection and gives piece of mind in rugged conditions.

Dual-level cargo box with cargo box rails
Along with a more rugged appearance, the cargo box rails provide additional locations to attach tie-downs for cargo carrying.
The Commander Limited features the Can-Am’s industry-exclusive dual-level cargo box with two levels separated by a
removable, water-tight panel. It offers the possibility to have an upper and a lower bed with an independent tailgate. The
box has a 600-pound (272kg) total carrying capacity (400 lbs. upper; 200 lbs. lower) and has the most volume capacity in
the market.

Rear net
The addition of rear net expands upon the Commander Limited’s exclusive looks. The rear net acts an open-air cover for the
rear of the ROPS-approved cab and featured the Can-Am logo.

Mudguards
Mudguards were added to the Can-Am Commander 1000 Limited’s wheel wells to enhance its look and to improve mud
protection for the driver and passenger.

14-inch (35.6cm) cast-aluminum wheels with “limited” finish
New 14-inch, cast-aluminum wheels are extremely strong, yet lightweight and feature a Limited-specific finish for an
exclusive look. Computer optimization has helped build durability and reduce weight by eliminating any unnecessary material.
27-inch (66cm) Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 tires
A proven name in the off-road industry, the Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 tire features a tough, six-ply radial construction, yet is
lightweight to cut down on unsprung weight. The non-directional lug pattern provides predictable cornering, yet is aggressive
enough to supply maximum traction for conquering roots, ruts, rocks and more.

Removable Limited seats
The Can-Am Commander Limited has full-size seats with an integrated headrest, side padding and a design specific to
only this side-by-side. The removable setup means you can always have comfortable seating, whether you’re in the cab or
sitting around the campfire. The driver’s seat is also adjustable fore and aft without the need of tools; it is an automotivestyle
adjustment for 6.3 inches (16cm) of total adjustment.

Custom steering wheel
The custom steering wheel inside the Commander Limited is wrapped in leather and has a center section with brushedaluminum
finish.

Pure Magnesium or Orbital Blue painted plastic
New for 2012 is the eye-catching Pure Magnesium painted plastic. It joins Orbital Blue as an optional Limited color. This
method of production ensures the plastic retains its finish and is more scratch resistant.

Analog / digital gauge
The gauge package on the Can-Am Commander 1000 Limited has been upgraded over the base model to include
state-of-the-art instrumentation. This includes an analog tachometer and speedometer combined with an
advanced digital information center.

Garmin GPS
Can-Am added a premium Garmin Montana 650t touch-screen Global Positioning System (GPS) to make exploration more
enjoyable and simpler. It offers a fully interactive program and a full-color screen to enhance your experience.

Sound system with four speakers, iPod/iPhone connector and controls
To further improve your off-road riding experience and give the Commander Limited another form of functionality, Can-Am
engineers added a four-speaker sound system that’s compatible with most major portable music players (including the
iPod), and offers a USB port and an auxiliary input.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

id rather have a rzr all dawed up and with a lift and 31 laws than spend that kind of money for a cadillac luxury trail machine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> id rather have a rzr all dawed up and with a lift and 31 laws than spend that kind of money for a cadillac luxury trail machine.


Ditto.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

:flames: its time for a new ride


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

J2! said:


> Keep in mind, that's at the crank NOT the wheels, and that really isn't much more than the 800r :thinking:.. AWSOME looking bike though !!!


So you saying 10 more HP isnt much? NOTHING will be able to come close to them in stock form. The 800s are insane. The 1000s are gonna be a whole new level. Most brands dont even have a V-twin yet. And some others only have 1 V-twin.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

madppcs said:


> So you saying 10 more HP isnt much? NOTHING will be able to come close to them in stock form. The 800s are insane. The 1000s are gonna be a whole new level. Most brands dont even have a V-twin yet. And some others only have 1 V-twin.


10 hp really isn't that much considering what they will cost compared to the 800's, a couple thousand more at least. The Arctic Cat's new 1100 motor will be just as strong, but they aren't going to be cheap either !! :bigok:


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't forget that the 1000 Outlander has an extra 78lbs more weight to haul around compared to the 2011 800 Outlander XT-P 669lbs dry compared to 747lbs dry. Even the Renegade put on a few pounds.......687lbs dry now.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

There is 7horses loss for every 100ibs so there is a surplus of round about 4hp plus a new improved clutch to deliver it so I'm sure it will b well worth the 78lbs


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I did find this on the C/A 12s. Not in english but there are some walk arounds and some laps with the new engine.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I think the outlander rear is ugly. i STILL can't find a bike's setup i like better than the brute. I'm not trying to down can-am's, i've seen them do some crazy things. Other than the back the outlander looks pretty good


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ I agree, the back looks almost like the front.:thinking: The renny still looks good though.:rockn:


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

'12 Review
http://www.atv.com/manufacturers/ca...0-and-800r-review-first-impressions-2011.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> I did find this on the C/A 12s. Not in english but there are some walk arounds and some laps with the new engine.
> 
> 
> ‪20110608imo135 Can-Am Modelle 2012: Das Kilo ist voll‬‏ - YouTube


That was Hot.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Heres some good info on the bike http://sxsnews.com/index.php/2011/07/2012-can-am-outlander-1000/


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

how and when is the brute gona get an upgrade.. heck i bet they could at least put out a brute force 900 for around $12000 or less.. so what the heck kawi corporation.... but im not haten im just wishing and hopeing.......


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Gorilla's booth at brp show

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150234056696736.321482.343145976735&type=1.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

them pics makin me one one soo bad ! :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

.

*yeah but this axle boot doesnt look like it will make 1 good ride...*


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I personally dont like the big lifted bikes... if you ride over 15 on the trails without hittin some water it will be puking grease out of the boots.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

OK...It's starting to grow on me. I'm starting to like the looks even.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

^^yeah me too...a little. :33: The Renegade pulls the dual headlight look off better, and looks better overall IMO. I'm sure they are nice machines, but it's going to take a lot to pull me off my Grizzly or Brute. I have them both setup about perfect for the riding I do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Geometric Contact Control.... Yep.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

mine will be here in october.. and there not very much more than a 800 ..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think I am going to order mine. I am going to just wait until they get enough in stock that I can walk in and get one. I can't wait to be able to post pics of "MY" 1000 Gade. Now RDC just needs to be ready to fab up a lift and Radiator Kit!!!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

jct, i saw the outty 1000 at House of cycles. Got pictures :bigok:


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> how and when is the brute gona get an upgrade.. heck i bet they could at least put out a brute force 900 for around $12000 or less.. so what the heck kawi corporation.... but im not haten im just wishing and hopeing.......


 amr, fcp and fundy already did:rockn:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i wanna get a 1000 rene, sorry for dumb question whats the price on them?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I should be home August 11th. August 12th I will be at House of Cycles.


----------

